# Razer Lachesis - Zeiger bewegt sich nicht mehr



## lollyy (9. September 2011)

hey,

wie oben in der Überschrift zu lesen, bewegt sich mein Mauszeiger nicht mehr...  Die restlichen Tasten funktionieren einwandfrei, nur das der Zeiger sich kein Stück bewegt...
hab den pc gestern ganz normal ausgemacht, nix besonderes...

andere maus geht ( die hat aber ihre zeit hinter sich, due feuerdaste is schon ausgenudelt  )

woran kann das liegen? echt kaputt??


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. September 2011)

Ja, _auch_ bei einem Nager von Razer gibt irgendwann -garantiert- der Laser seinen Geist auf  Wie lange hat's denn gehalten?
Der Frage, welcher neuer Nager denn es sein könnte, vorauseilend beantwortet: Einfach mal bei Mäuse und Tastaturen schauen.


----------



## lollyy (9. September 2011)

nun, da ich noch garantie hab, denke ich mal, das es die gleiche maus werden wird 

nur gestern funktioniert sie doch noch -.-
ich habe sie am 25..02.11 gekauft, also nichma 7 monate...  
naja ich hoffe mal, caseking is schnell mit der neuen maus-.-


----------



## gh0st76 (9. September 2011)

Da ist schlicht und einfach der Twin - Eye abgeraucht. Aber bei Razer hat die Qualität in letzter Zeit auch abgenommen. Aber bei dem Sensor können die nichts. Das ist dann ein Fehler von Phillips. Eigentlich gehört der Sensor nicht in eine Maus.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. September 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Eigentlich gehört der Sensor nicht in eine Maus.


 
Das würde ich nicht so unterschreiben!
Ja, er hat seine kleinen Macken, aber wer was fürs kleinere Geld sucht bekommt ein gutes Produkt!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. September 2011)

> Eigentlich gehört der Sensor nicht in eine Maus.


Genau, an die Wand genagelt das Teil  Der Sensor taugt _hervorragend_ zur Ergänzung einer Disco-Beleuchtung  Gleich neben der Disco-Kugel Roccat Kone+


----------



## badnaffy (9. September 2011)

keine ahnung was immer alle gegen den twin eye haben, ist einer der bessten laser und besser als die scheiss avago dinger in logitech.. ~10% accel incl.. nein danke!!

auch die benchmarks belegen dass der twin eye mehr als der avago kann!!

nur weil vor einem jahr mal ein paar mausmodelle den Z-axis bug hatten reiten jetzt alle auf dem twin eye rum 
das wurde längst behoben 

übrigens hat die kone+ die du an die wand nageln willst genau den selben sensor drinn wie alle aktuellen logitechs


----------



## gh0st76 (10. September 2011)

badnaffy schrieb:


> keine ahnung was immer alle gegen den twin eye haben, ist einer der bessten laser und besser als die scheiss avago dinger in logitech.. ~10% accel incl.. nein danke!!
> 
> auch die benchmarks belegen dass der twin eye mehr als der avago kann!!


 
Nur das der Twin - Eye aus der Medizintechnik kommt. Das der mehr als ein Avago kann wage ich schon fast zu zweifeln. Und was die geschätzten 10 % Beschleunigung angeht bei den Avagos, das ist eher 5 % und man merkt davon nichts.


----------



## badnaffy (10. September 2011)

da die 5 eine prozent anzeige ist.. und du wirklich 5% beschleunigung nicht merkst...dann tuts mir leid.. 
 dann ist es relativ egal mit was du spielst.. denn wer 5% nicht merkt kann auch ruhig mit ner kugelmaus zocken^^ 

auserdem, die benchmarks belegen ja das der twin eye deutlich mehr unter der haube hat als der avago. 
in den tests hatte die g700 zb 7,4% beschleunigung.. deshalb auch meine aussage ~5 bis  ~10%  

logitech hat ne richtig sau gute qualität. da kann man nichts gegen sagen... aber ich find den laser einfach nur schrott.. 
guck mal der trackt auf fast allen untergründen.. pappe. hose. tishplatte, wolldecke^^ 
ich find nur immer lustig das sich niemand fragt warum das so ist ^^ .. jitterkorektur ftw oder wie??   
aber so oder so ist laser ********... auch das ganze gewusel um noch mehr dpi, noch mehr austauschbare gewichte.. noch mehr seitentasten.. noch mehr handform.. alles nur absoluter marketing schrott.. den kein mensch braucht.. 
die ganzen laser werden in jeder generation nur noch mehr hoch getung und interpoliert was das zeug hält.. nur damit dann auf der packung ne noch grössere dpi zahl steht die kein schwein braucht.. im gegenteil die präzidion geht immer mehr flöten..
aber keiner rafft es und die leute freuen sich das sie eine 6000dpi maus haben^^ 

ich kenne keinen gamer der in den oberen ligen mitspielt und mit laser zockt.. 
wer wirkliche präzision haben wil zockt mit led technik und bleibt auch dabei!
ein optischer led-sensor auf dem richtigen mauspad, ist dem laser weit überlegen.. meine meinung.


----------



## Domowoi (11. September 2011)

badnaffy schrieb:


> [..]
> ich kenne keinen gamer der in den oberen ligen mitspielt und mit laser zockt..[...]


 
Das ist einfach nicht richtig. Es gibt sehr wohl viele Leute die mit Laser spielen.
Optisch ist veraltet. Laser ist die Gegenwart und Zukunft.


----------



## badnaffy (11. September 2011)

dann nenn mir mal einen 
Ps: nur weil sie bei werbeauftritten, auf fotos und auf den rückseiten der mausperpackung die dinger anpreisen heist das nicht gleich das sie damit zocken  

und was ist am optischen veraltet? nenn mir einen nachteil ausser das sie keine 6k dpi schaffen die eh niemand braucht der nicht gerade seinen desktop mit 3 monitoren erweitert!^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. September 2011)

Och, 6k sind schon ziemlich praktisch!
Die 4k meiner Maus werden mir langsam zu wenig.
Ich mag es, wenn man die Maus nur mit den Fingern bewegen muss!
Aber das hier wirl langsam sehr OT!


----------



## gh0st76 (14. September 2011)

badnaffy schrieb:


> da die 5 eine prozent anzeige ist.. und du wirklich 5% beschleunigung nicht merkst...dann tuts mir leid..
> dann ist es relativ egal mit was du spielst.. denn wer 5% nicht merkt kann auch ruhig mit ner kugelmaus zocken^^


 
Also ich zocke eigentlich MW2, CS:S und DoD:S. Aber auch gerne mal DoD Classic. Da merke ich nichts von den 5% Beschleunigung die der Avago meiner Xai haben soll. Klar hat der Twin - Eye mehr unter der Haube. Den dreht Razer ja Schrittweise höher um die "neue" Maus zu verkaufen die dann nur eine Refresh Version der vorherigen ist. Hab genug Razer Mäuse durchgetestet um zu wissen das der Avago einfach ruhiger läuft als der Twin - Eye. Aber Gibt ja genug "Progamer" die in jedem Forum meinen das sie die minimale Positive Beschleunigung spüren würden. Klar. Deswegen spielen die dann auch mit der Mamba und Co.


----------



## badnaffy (14. September 2011)

wenn ich dir jetzt sagen würde mit welcher maus ich black ops zocke (und auch erfolgreich zocke) würdest du es mir eh nicht glauben drumm lass ich es lieber^^


----------



## lollyy (2. Oktober 2011)

hey,   ich habe noch ein problem mit der abwicklung...  

also folgendes:  da die Lachesis nicht mehr vorrätig ist hab ich nen gutschein bekommen.  alles gut soweit...  ABER   ich hatte die MAus über amazon bestellt.  ergo wurde eine andere kundennummer angegeben...  ich habe zu der kundennummer aber weder e-mailadresse und passwort.  habe also über meinen normalen account die maus bestellt und den restbetreg überwiesen.  nun hieß es allerding, dass dies nicht möglich sei, da der gutschin nur für die andere kundennummer verfügbar ist. =>   bringt mir ja nix, da ich mich net einloggen kann...    

habt ihr ne lösung?   is ja blöd irgwntwie...

mfg Lollyy


----------



## MfDoom (4. Oktober 2011)

Hast du mal versucht die Treiber neuzuinstallieren? Hatte das auch mal und danach ging sie wieder.


----------



## Seru1195 (17. Oktober 2011)

Hast du mal nachgeschaut ob der Laser dreckig ist? Blas den mal aus und warte 2-3 Min. da nach dem Ausblasen da der Sensor beschlägt. Hatte dieses Problem schon einige male mit meiner Lachesis.
PS: Meine war schon 3 Jahre in Betrieb und läuft immernoch.

Grüsse Seru


----------



## ework (21. August 2013)

Die Maus ist nicht defekt.
Wenn du die Maus einmal vom USB abstöpselst kurz wartest und sie dann wieder ansteckst geht es wieder.

Das ist auch ein bekanntes Problem der Maus. Ich ärgere mich darüber schon ein paar Jahre und muss sie öfter mal trennen nach dem der pc aus und wiedereingeschaltet wird hab ich manchmal das Problem.
Laut Razer Support liegt es am hibernation mode der usbports.

Wie man hibernation abstellen kann ist hier in englisch erklärt:

My Razer product does not work at startup after a cold start, what should I do?
Make sure that USB ports are not in hibernation mode. Please go to your Windows “Device Manager” and click the + sign next to Universal Serial Bus Controllers. Click on any “Root Hub” and select “Properties.” Click the Power Management tab and ensure that “Allow computer to turn off this device to save power” and proceed to do this under each Root Hub.  Also, from the Control Panel and Power Options, select the Hibernation Tab and deselect “Enable hibernate support.”

Quelle:*** Lachesis | Razer Support[/url]


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. August 2013)

OMG ! 
Dieser Thread war schon längst vergessen im Forums' Leichenkeller. Tja, _*Manchmal kommen sie wieder*_


----------



## MfDoom (31. August 2013)

Was ja nicht heisst das nie mehr jemand mit demselben Problem hier aufschlägt.


----------

